# Anyone know who makes Costco brand Kirkland batteries?



## CREEXHP70LED (Feb 13, 2017)

My parents just got a Costco membership and they gave them a bunch of free stuff, one of which was a box of 72 Kirkland AA Alkaline batteries. I tried looking them up but could not find out who makes them. Just curious.


----------



## gunga (Feb 13, 2017)

Pretty sure they are Duracell. Well rated in thr the past too.


----------



## louie (Feb 13, 2017)

They are well rated by Consumer Reports. I buy some to keep for backup use, but have had quite a few leakers. I don't think any other brand would have less leakage at a similar cost & performance.


----------



## N8N (Feb 13, 2017)

If you use AAs, I just saw the Eneloop packages back in Costco on Friday. Slightly cheaper than even the cheapest price I've seen in stores for Duracell Ion Core.


----------



## BobbyC777 (Jan 13, 2018)

louie said:


> They are well rated by Consumer Reports. I buy some to keep for backup use, but have had quite a few leakers. I don't think any other brand would have less leakage at a similar cost & performance.



I also recall CR giving them good grades. So when I went to costco.com to check them out and read the reviews I was very surprised. There were 45 reviews for the AA batteries and 40 of them were ONE Star ! They were current reviews. AAA's had similar ratings.

Not sure I've ever seen worse reviews for a product. But I will give Costco credit for publishing them! I wonder if the manufacturer changed?

https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature-AA-Alkaline-Batteries-Two-72-pack.product.100344142.html

(scroll down on page & click *Reviews*)
​


----------



## Gauss163 (Jan 14, 2018)

BobbyC777 said:


> [....] Not sure I've ever seen worse reviews for a product. But I will give Costco credit for publishing them! I wonder if the manufacturer changed?https://www.costco.com/Kirkland-Signature-AA-Alkaline-Batteries-Two-72-pack.product.100344142.html
> 
> (scroll down on page & click *Reviews*)
> ​



It seems you missed that the Costco reviews for Duracells are just as poor as those for their Kirkland's, i.e. almost all reviewers gave the lowest rating (1 star) due to complaints about leaking. This is probably due to the fact that the general public (vs. battery aficionados) usually does not bother to leave reviews for mundane products like batteries except in exceptional circumstances, e.g. when they are upset about them leaking and ruining devices.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 15, 2018)

Gauss163 said:


> It seems you missed that the Costco reviews for Duracells are just as poor as those for their Kirkland's, i.e. almost all reviewers gave the lowest rating (1 star) due to complaints about leaking. This is probably due to the fact that the general public (vs. battery aficionados) usually does not bother to leave reviews for mundane products like batteries except in exceptional circumstances, e.g. when they are upset about them leaking and ruining devices.




My evidence is totally anecdotal, but I find Duracells to be far worse leakers than Energizers. They both suck, but Duracell sucks more.


----------



## HKdude (Jan 15, 2018)

I totally agree with WalkIntoTheLight, if I use Alkalines I plan on them leaking. Heck, they leak in the package!

Seems the smaller batteries are the worst leakers. I have filed a couple claims with Duracell and they paid the current price of the items to replace them. They sometimes ask you to send them the dead item for analysis.

Costco will accept returns for leaking batteries.


----------



## Colorado_Cliff (Mar 9, 2018)

I used Costco AA and AAA batteries for quite a few years but they obviously had a bad batch a few years ago. Those batteries ruined everything I had them in including several small lights, my GPS and a rangefinder. I had to pry them out of a few things and I couldn't repair all the corrosion. 

I found one set that started to corrode in a flashlight in only a week. 

I won't use them ever again.


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 9, 2018)

Ahhh, Costco stories.

~20 years ago my eldest had costco AAs leak in a disc player she had bought elsewhere. Costco gave me some Costco gift certificates with the understanding I would settle up with her (giver her cash). 

I wish I had known battery manufacturers did that when my HP 41C got leaked in....


----------



## bwalker (Mar 9, 2018)

Kirkland and Duracell are the worst leakers I've encountered so I'm inclined to think Duracell must be the mfg of Kirkland.


----------



## Modernflame (Mar 9, 2018)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> My evidence is totally anecdotal, but I find Duracells to be far worse leakers than Energizers. They both suck, but Duracell sucks more.



This has been my experience as well, but they all leak.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 12, 2018)

"Friends don't let friends use alkalines."

I gifted a warm white Nichia lantern (the new style with diffusely lit panels) to my sister and implored her to remove the cells between blackouts.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 12, 2018)

bwalker said:


> Kirkland and Duracell are the worst leakers I've encountered so I'm inclined to think Duracell must be the mfg of Kirkland.



Costco sells Kirkland brand and they sell Duracell and not Energizer, Rayovac, or any other brand.

Coincidence?

I think not.

Chris


----------



## Jameso (Aug 18, 2018)

bwalker said:


> Kirkland and Duracell are the worst leakers I've encountered so I'm inclined to think Duracell must be the mfg of Kirkland.



I am a little late to the party on this, however, I wanted to CONFIRM that Duracell batteries from the past 10 years or so to current production are PROBLEM and HABITUAL leakers. I have had more equipment damaged or ruined by Duracell batteries. 

I have had some Kirkland batteries leak, not sure if this is more or less of an issue than Duracell, but this might be because I have not purchased as many Kirkland brand batteries. 

I recently had a very expensive piece of Fluke test equipment ruined due to batteries that leaked. Luckily I had Rayovac batteries in the device. I happened to check Rayovac website and Rayovac has a Leak-Proof Guarantee which I was unaware of. Rayovac does not require proof of purchase, they base everything ff the battery expiration date printed on the battery. I recently shipped my Fluke device to Rayovac and I am hopeful I will get a satisfactory resolution to the damage due to battery leakage. 

http://www.rayovac.com/support/warranties-and-guarantees.aspx

After this incident, I started to look at other battery manufacturers Leakage Warranty/Guarantee. What I found is it appears Rayovac has probably the best overall Leakage Warranty/Guarantee when compared to the other manufacturers. Many manufacturers require proof of purchase for the batteries. I mean come on, how many people keep all their receipts for batteries purchased 5-10 years ago??

But I am starting to LEARN to either remove the batteries from almost all of my devices that have batteries or to spend the additional money on Lithium batteries. If Rayovac comes through with a satisfactory resolution to the damage to my Fluke device, I will likely convert to a Rayovac customer due to their Leak-Proof Guarantee which appears to be better and with less outs when compared to competitors. Why having a proof of purchase for batteries is required seems to be more of a way to get out of a responsibility than anything IMHO.

Hopeful Rayovac will have a good solution to my damaged Fluke device in the next few weeks.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your Fluke, Jameso. If you can use good low self-discharge NiMH rechargeable batteries like the Sanyo Eneloops, I highly recommend that option.

If it uses a 9V battery, there are some NiMH 9V batteries available, but I don't think any of the brands have as reputable as Sanyo. If it takes 9V, I'd probably just spend the extra on lithium cells.

I will be interested to hear your update about how Rayovac handles your warranty claim.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 20, 2018)

Jameso said:


> I am a little late to the party on this, however, I wanted to CONFIRM that Duracell batteries from the past 10 years or so to current production are PROBLEM and HABITUAL leakers. I have had more equipment damaged or ruined by Duracell batteries.
> 
> I have had some Kirkland batteries leak, not sure if this is more or less of an issue than Duracell, but this might be because I have not purchased as many Kirkland brand batteries.



The decline of Duracell batteries started after the purchase of Duracell by Berkshire Hathaway. They look at all operations, and cut steps deemed to be too costly. 

The lawyers know 99.99% of people aren't going to keep sales receipts. No ticket, no laundry. 

Some older devises require higher voltages than generated by NiMH batteries if using AA batteries. For those devises, a primary lithium would be the best choice.


----------



## Wonder (Aug 20, 2018)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> My evidence is totally anecdotal, but I find Duracells to be far worse leakers than Energizers. They both suck, but Duracell sucks more.



+1 exactly. That is why I use Lithium primaries in anything that sits around. Years back I ran nothing but Duracells without problems for the most part. Now any Alkaline is going to leak at some point most likely yesterday.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Aug 20, 2018)

I only use alkalines in TV remotes that are from the service provider.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 22, 2018)

Wonder said:


> +1 exactly. That is why I use Lithium primaries in anything that sits around. Years back I ran nothing but Duracells without problems for the most part. Now any Alkaline is going to leak at some point most likely yesterday.



They all leak. It's not like Energizer uses some pixie dust in their offerings and Duracell doesn't.

If you use them, check them often.

Otherwise, use the other choices.

Chris


----------



## Jameso (Nov 2, 2018)

Just wanted to post an update on my Rayovac battery leakage that destroyed my Fluke 345 Power Line Analyzer. Approximately a $3k piece of test equipment. 

I am waiting on the check from Rayovac to see what they are paying out, so I have not seen the bottom line yet.

I received this poorly written email today regarding the Rayovac Leakage Guarantee case I submitted. 

"Good day!

We do have an update on your warranty. Your claim is approved and we are issue out a reimbursement for a replacement meter. The check will be issued next week and should arrive a few days after that I an envelope marked Spectrum Brands.

Thank you!"

So moving forward, NO MORE Duracell batteries will every be purchased by my family. I was at my daughters place last week and I had a bunch of Duracell batteries in a Ziplock bag in her tool bag and a few of these batteries that have never been used leaked! Luckily they were inside a Ziplock bag so they did not damage any of the tools in the tool bag. Rayovac or Lithiums only moving forward. I have decided if the device cost $20 or more, Lithiums are probably the wisest idea, but if I am not running Lithiums, I will be using Rayovac. Things like TV remotes and other high usage things that I handle a lot will have Rayovac installed.

What I find very interesting almost all the batteries supplied in Asian electronics for things like remote controls never seem to leak. Maybe they are on to something and maybe Duracell and Energizer can learn something from these battery manufacturers. 

I will try to update the thread when I receive the check and post the amount that Rayovac/Spectrum Brands paid out.


----------



## The Oxy Kid (Dec 19, 2018)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> My evidence is totally anecdotal, but I find Duracells to be far worse leakers than Energizers. They both suck, but Duracell sucks more.



Guess I have been lucky. I have been buying both Duracell and Kirkland AA and AAA batteries for years, and never had a leaker. We use probably 400 or more AAA and AAA's a year, in flashlights, radios, toys, etc.

The Kid


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 19, 2018)

The Oxy Kid said:


> Guess I have been lucky. I have been buying both Duracell and Kirkland AA and AAA batteries for years, and never had a leaker. We use probably 400 or more AAA and AAA's a year, in flashlights, radios, toys, etc.
> 
> The Kid



You're what 'we' call an outlier.

I just pulled some (6 AAA Duracells) out of a pepper mill and some were leaking and they weren't that old.

Chris


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 19, 2018)

Have we addressed the OP's question in his first post? Seems to have digressed into "leaking" issues.

Bill


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 23, 2018)

I happened to find this thread doing a google search.
I can part way answer the question.
I was talking with someone quite a while back at the Costco corporate offices and asked about that in passing
and was tole Duracell.

And for more proof try looking up a MSDS of Costco Kirkland alkaline batteries and you end up on a page for 
Duracell batteries for the MSDS.

So from that things sort of point at Duracell. 
Do to the location of the offices if I have time I will stop in or give them a call and ask for the MSDS for there batteries.


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 2, 2019)

The Oxy Kid said:


> Guess I have been lucky. I have been buying both Duracell and Kirkland AA and AAA batteries for years, and never had a leaker. We use probably 400 or more AAA and AAA's a year, in flashlights, radios, toys, etc.
> 
> The Kid



With that usage rate you’re probably going through them so fast it doesn’t matter. It does beg the question of whether your alkaline are running down prematurely due to the amperage draw.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Jan 3, 2019)

That is good news I hope that you get the whole amount refunded Jameso.

I am the OP and still working on getting rid of those corrosive Kirkland AA's for my parents. Only about 60 more to go.


----------

